# Merging SQ and DP1 (infantry reserve)



## pumita (22 Mar 2012)

I heard rumours that this summer there will be a new course which will merge SQ and DP1 (formerly 3 + 4 weeks respectively) into one course that will be five weeks.

Anybody know/heard about this as well? Any info?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2012)

pumita said:
			
		

> I heard rumours that this summer there will be a new course which will merge SQ and DP1 (formerly 3 + 4 weeks respectively) into one course that will be five weeks.
> 
> Anybody know/heard about this as well? Any info?



Although we commonly call things that they are not, such as CLC instead of PLQ or something from the inbetween years, you have to remember that the SQ no longer exists.  It is now BMQ-L (20 Trg days).  If you are going Infantry, it will be DP1 - INFMN (65 trg days).


----------



## Osotogari (22 Mar 2012)

What has been passed down up to this point for DP1 Inf Reserve is as follows:

There will be a part 1 that is all the weapons from BMQ(L) [the current incarnation of SQ], conducted locally to include:
C9 LMG
C6 (light role)
M72
Grenades
PWT3 qualification for the C7 
M203
84mm SRAWW(M)
60mm mortar (light role)


The part 2, done at the ATCs, will be the tactics.  

Therefore, this will be the last training cycle with infantry recruits undergoing the BMQ/BMQ(L) courses.  It also means an entire new dynamic for instructors, since DP2A courses are also done locally.


----------



## PJGary (22 Mar 2012)

Will they still be doing claymore?

Also, if the courses are still seperate and one (which seems to basically be BMQ-L) is run locally anyway, why wouldn't they just keep infantry on BMQ-L. Now what happens if a local unit can't run the course? 

Don't get me wrong, I was hoping that this new system would work out well. Especially to bridge the gap in training standard between the PRes and RegF DP1 courses.


----------



## Osotogari (22 Mar 2012)

Not sure about claymore, it could still be there but I haven't seen everything on it.  

Infantry recruits are not being kept on BMQ-L because the tactical/field training portion of BMQ-L is usually "participate in" with a lot of ambiguity as to what that participation constitutes.  Instead, you're shown the proper standard and emphasis once and for all.

I've no idea with regards to bridging courses, it would seem that overtasked or undermanned schools are looking to farm out some training.  Also, I'm sure this will go a long way to bring back the reg/reserve caste system, which was blurred somewhat due to pragmatism during the recent Afghan mission, and welcomed in many corners once the Afghan mission is over and the rumoured cuts are brought in.


----------



## Shinobi (27 Mar 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but I'm still a little confused and would appreciate clarification given that I will be doing that training this summer. From what I understand, instead of BMQ-L followed by DP1 it will now be a single course 65 days long? Is that 65 days total or 65 training days as the previous post said (which would be 13 weeks...seems a little long)? It would be awesome if someone could give me a clear answer in layman's terms.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (28 Mar 2012)

To clarify some facts for you: 

1. SQ has been dead for as long as I remember.  ???

2. BMQ L has been running since the run up to Afghanistan.  :nod:

After the current DP 1 Infantry QS/ TP Writing Boards that were completed this year. Here are the rumours, as I'm not authorized nor do I feel inclined to offer more than some simple observations of my snooping around.  

1. The new DP1 Infantry course will be 90% the same for both Reg and PRes. This will go a long way to sorting out PLAR's for CTs.  :2c:

2. The Reg course will still be 62 ish days with some changes to PO's.  

3. The PRes course will be Module's to include Mod 1- Weapons 21 days, Mod 2- Tactics 21 days and Supp 1-4 CQCB, Urban Ops, Pistol and Ex's (Not req'd unless CT ing) 10 days   :'(

These are the rumours that I've scrounged up as we are all waiting with baited breath to see how it all works out from the Centre Of Excellance at SQFT! :facepalm:

Well by the time the start running these courses I will posted out of the school and back to the land of the warriors! Back and forth across Clement Hill, Highview Tower and the J Tower.

DELTADOG13, Roger that, Out!


----------



## rifleman17 (25 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

First time poster, long time lurker.

I just had a question about this, because I've been hearing about this happening for the last couple of years.  Basically, what I'm wondering is, now that they have this new format for the course, what will happen with troops who are already BMQ(L) trained but have not done DP1 Infantry yet?  Will they be required to complete the entire 8 weeks, or just modules of the course (since I recall reading in a previous post that the course itself is broken down in mods)?

Reason I ask is because I'll be in that position when I head off for course next summer, and while I don't mind having to do the entire course if that's what is required, I just need to be able to plan for how much time I'll be requesting off from my civilian employer.

Any info would be appreciated.

Regards.


----------

